# 11’9” spinning rod for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Used in very nice shape....built by Jim Parker....don’t 100% know blank but believe it to be a batson rainshadow.....at least 5-8oz maybe more......25” butt to reel seat center....single foot braced guides.....$200 obo


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

if its full length, 11'9" is a 1418. rated 3-6oz. but will toss 8oz if needed. they are excellent rods


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

It is full 11’9” but it feels stiffer then 3-6oz..... i have had 1418 breakaway/allstars but this is heavier action....seen somewhere that there was a 5-8 blank but I can’t find it again....believe this would make a great drum rod


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$185


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$175


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed for now


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Sold


----------

